# FR: la jambe / ma jambe



## b1947420

I find the description of body parts confusing in French.

Should we always use the definite article or possessive adjective or a mix of both?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Could you be more precise by giving an example ? Do you mean you are wondering how to translate something like " Wash your hands" or " He broke his arm ". You can't use the possessive in French, but the definite article is always used : " Lave-toi les mains ( or " Lavez-vous les mains " ) ; " Il s'est cassé un bras " ; " J'ai mal à l'estomac" .


----------



## b1947420

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Could you be more precise by giving an example ? Do you mean you are wondering how to translate something like " Wash your hands" or " He broke his arm ". You can't use the possessive in French, but the definite article is always used : " Lave-toi les mains ( or " Lavez-vous les mains " ) ; " Il s'est cassé un bras " ; " J'ai mal à l'estomac" .


 
Sorry! 
Do I say "J'ai cassé _*la*_ jambe ou _*ma*_ jambe"

J'ai fait couper _*mes*_ cheveux ou _*les*_ cheveux"

and so on.

I had understood that body parts are not _owned_ in French, but I have seen examples of the use of the possessive adjective when describing body parts and this is where I am confused.


----------



## moustic

With the verbs you mention (laver, couper, casser ...) you use reflexive forms (se laver, se couper, se casser ...) plus definite article. 
_Je *me* lave *les* mains.
Il *s'*est coupé *les* cheveux.
Elle *s'*est cassé *le* bras._

Other wise you can say :
_Regarde *mes* cheveux !
*Tes* pieds sont sales !_  ...


----------



## b1947420

Thank you moustic you have cleared up the confusion in my mind.


----------



## Thomas1

Maybe this site will be useful: http://lilt.ilstu.edu/jhreid/grammar/partsbd.htm


----------



## b1947420

Thanks Thomas1 your suggestion is very helpful.


----------



## b1947420

moustic said:


> With the verbs you mention (laver, couper, casser ...) you use reflexive forms (se laver, se couper, se casser ...) plus definite article.
> _Je *me* lave *les* mains._
> _Il *s'*est coupé *les* cheveux._
> _Elle *s'*est cassé *le* bras._
> 
> Other wise you can say :
> _Regarde *mes* cheveux !_
> _*Tes* pieds sont sales !_ ...


 
Just one final query on this issue.

If I want to say that "I have broken my leg" I understand that I should say "Je me suis cassé _*la*_ jambe" but I'm left not fully understanding why "J'ai cassé _*ma*_ jambe" is unacceptable?

Is this just a matter of convention?


----------



## pieanne

It's unacceptable!  
To me, it would mean you intentionally broke your own leg...


----------



## b1947420

pieanne said:


> It's unacceptable!
> To me, it would mean you intentionally broke your own leg...


 
Ah! I see, thanks a lot pieanne.


----------



## french4ever

_Elle *s'*est cassé *le* bras._

you should write it:                _Elle *s'*est cassé*e* *le* bras._

cassée  must be set with elle     and elle is female form


----------



## Nanon

Désolée de vous contredire, french4ever, mais "elle s'est cassé le bras" est correct. Explication ici.


----------



## Thomas1

french4ever said:


> _Elle *s'*est cassé *le* bras._
> 
> you should write it:                _Elle *s'*est cassé*e* *le* bras._
> 
> cassée  must be set with elle     and elle is female form


Hello, french4ever, and welcome to the forum. 

In this case there is no agreement. Casser is a réflechi type of verbe in this sentence, this means the agreement is with COD. 
Elle s'est cassé le bras. 
le bras is the direct object after the verb so no agreement.
s' is the indirect object, elle a cassé le bras à elle-même.

Compare:
Ils se sont lavés à l'eau froide. (ils ont lavé eux-mêmes, we have to agree the verb with se, the direct object)
Ils se sont lavé les mains (ils sont lavé les mains à eux-mêmes, les mains COD after the verb, se COI, no agreement).

Verbs that are essentially pronominal, for example:  se souvenir, agree with the subject: Elle se sont souvenues de X.

EDIT: I see Nanon replied before me, but I'll leave my answer.


----------



## Nanon

You certainly should, Thomas. I didn't say hello to french4ever. How rude!


----------

